# Company's buying up names you searched for



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been looking for a domain name for my business for a while now. I did have some specific ones I wanted. Some were privately owned and were pretty exspensive at about $400 and below. I made a list of 10 names I would be happy with owning and all of them were available for under $400 so I was happy. In that 9 there was one I couldn't get any info for at all no matter what I tried. But get this. What I noticed is all the ones I looked at got bought up buy numerous company's and one company bought up about 3 of the ones I searched for and kept losing out to these dam company's. The one name I couldnt get info on the other day ended up being listed again and I didn't waste no time and got it for $2.99. The crazy thing was before I found this out I called the company's who had the names I wanted for sale. They wanted anything from $2000 to get this $60k :blink: these same names were for sale just weeks before from anything from $2.99 to $400. It's like they were tracking the names of domains people were searching for then buying them up before you could get to them. I ended up with the ones second down on my list and the one I wanted was the $60k one. The guy called me back to offer it to me for $2k and I said don't worry I got one for $2.99 and he hung up on me lol


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You must have searched on the wrong site. Some will register any domain you search for in hopes of selling it to you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You must have searched on the wrong site. Some will register any domain you search for in hopes of selling it to you.


I tried quite a few as some listed them for sale and some didn't. All known sites as well. Used some well known Whois sites as well. I'm lucky that the one I got was not even available as I'm sure that would have gone as well. Just cheeky that company's can buy these up then try to charge you so much for them. Seems it breaks the law under certain circumstances yet my circumstance it don't and they can get away with it. Yet if I was apple and wanted apple.com then I would be allowed to take it for free.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Yet if I was apple and wanted apple.com then I would be allowed to take it for free.


How so?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I only use Godaddy to search for a domain. And if the domain is available, I buy it right then or it can snagged up if you navigate away from that page. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> How so?


Lawsuits...not free for them, but a loss for whoever owned it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I only use Godaddy to search for a domain. And if the domain is available, I buy it right then or it can snagged up if you navigate away from that page. :thumbsup:


That's how I found mine. I had to compromise...oops there's that word again, but got close to what I wanted.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I use GoDaddy as well to purchase. I currently own 12 domain names. One of these days I'll get a website set up on my main domain and the others will direct to my main one...unless of course someone offers me a stupid amount of money


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind making $20K for a few minutes of "work":whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

summithomeinc said:


> How so?


As far as I have read there was a law passed in 1995 that stop domain squatters from buying up names then trying to sell them at a profit. Apple recently took ipad3.com from a guy with this same law. Even though they won't even use it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> ...........unless of course someone offers me a stupid amount of money



I got 4¢. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> I use GoDaddy as well to purchase. I currently own 12 domain names. One of these days I'll get a website set up on my main domain and the others will direct to my main one...unless of course someone offers me a stupid amount of money


Godaddy was the main one I searched with and it's who I got the final one from. I also signed up to their hosting for $4 a month. Well impressed with them so far. I knew nothing about websites and how to make them and publish them and the guy on the phone told me everything I needed to know. Within a few an hour I had the starting of a website.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I tried buying ohd dot com the dick wanted $4500


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I got flashheating.com, but that was through "diligence" and patience. If there is a name you like, you can pay something like $20.00 and, as soon as the name expires, and a little time passes afterwards (about a month and a half), you will have dibs on the name.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm glad I started my website years ago. I doubt I'd be able to get anything like what I could use today.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I got 4¢. :laughing:


That's a silly amount

I want stupid


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Godaddy was the main one I searched with and it's who I got the final one from. I also signed up to their hosting for $4 a month. Well impressed with them so far. I knew nothing about websites and how to make them and publish them and the guy on the phone told me everything I needed to know. Within a few an hour I had the starting of a website.


I don't have time to make the website, one day when the kids are back in school my wife will git r done


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> As far as I have read there was a law passed in 1995 that stop domain squatters from buying up names then trying to sell them at a profit. Apple recently took ipad3.com from a guy with this same law. Even though they won't even use it.


This is 2012, I recently registered my competitors names domains (does that make sense?) now granted the names are not brand specific but if they want them they can pay me or me and the lawyer, their choice, again the name is not brand specific like iPad is its general words


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a competitor locally that uses a very similar name to our own. Found his exact name dot com available and now own it. I wrestle with the morals of directing it to our site, but for now it's just off the market if he goes looking.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> I don't have time to make the website, one day when the kids are back in school my wife will git r done


i spent about 8 hrs on mine and nearly have it done. im gonna perfect it some more before i upload it but its quicker and easier than you think. i read some tutorials and it made it simple. Theres a lot of programs out their that make it very simple to design a site. The hardest part is finding good enough pics out of all me work to add to the site.


----------

